# Hernia Operation



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

A surgeon was checking on a patient who had a hernia operation three days before.
The doctor asked the man why he had not gotten out of bed. 

“I hurt,” the man said. “You don’t know how it feels.” 

“I know exactly how it feels,” the doctor said. “I had the same procedure last month, and I was back at work two days later. There’s no difference in our operations.” 

“Oh yes there is,” said the patient. “You had a different surgeon.”


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2015)

Ahhh yes, .....remember "playing tiddlywinks, with manhole covers"!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

:saywhat:


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------

